# Canon 40D Error 99 code



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

I've exchanged my Canon 20D for the new Canon 40D. So far, I love it!

I just got a new lens for it, the Canon L-series, 16-35mm zoom. A real WOW lens!

But soon as I tried to use it, I started getting "Error 99", almost instantly. Then it started showing up when I changed the lens back to the one I commonly use and have been using for nearly a month. And it persisted when I changed the lens again to the one that originally came with the camera.

Anyone else seeing these results?

Anyone else hear about a similar experience?

The 40D is still brand new in the market and I'm not sure if this is a bug or what?

Thanks,
J


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

jmosmith said:


> I've exchanged my Canon 20D for the new Canon 40D. So far, I love it!
> 
> I just got a new lens for it, the Canon L-series, 16-35mm zoom. A real WOW lens!
> 
> ...


Look here.
Barry


----------



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

Update:

If I'm careful to power the camera down before changing lenses, I no longer get this problem. I believe it was cause from switching between a 2.8 lens and a 3.5 lense, with the camera on manual setting.

So far, the problem has not come back (knock wood).

Thanks,
J


----------

